# Teil eines Videos in Zeitlupe abspielen...



## andrekublank (24. September 2004)

Hi, ich schon wieder ;-)

Ich würde gerne mit Premiere Pro einen Teil eines Videos in Zeitlupe abspielen, dabei möchte ich das Video nicht zerschneiden, sondern die Geschwindigkeit soll innerhalb des Clips langsam heruntergefahren werden, dann wie gesagt ein Teil in Zeitlupe und anschließend wieder langsam auf normale Geschwindigkeit...

Ich dachte, dass das irgendwie geht, in dem ich Keyframes setze und sich dann zwischen zwei Keyframes die Geschwindigkeiten unterscheiden. So würde das z.B. beim zoomen funktionieren, nur leider gibt es in den Effekteinstellungen keinen Punkt, wo man die Geschwindigkeit anpassen kann...

Kann man mich verstehen Und wenn ja - hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das machen kann?

Gruß André


----------



## Joh (24. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von andrekublank _
> *Hi, ich schon wieder ;-)
> 
> Ich würde gerne mit Premiere Pro einen Teil eines Videos in Zeitlupe abspielen, dabei möchte ich das Video nicht zerschneiden, sondern die Geschwindigkeit soll innerhalb des Clips langsam heruntergefahren werden, dann wie gesagt ein Teil in Zeitlupe und anschließend wieder langsam auf normale Geschwindigkeit...
> Gruß André *


Geht mit Premiereeigenen Mitteln nicht!
Außerdem ist die "Zeitlupe"   in Premiere nicht wirklich ansehnlich!

Es gibt diverse Plugins die bekommen das schon besser hin.

z.B. Twixtor 
ist aber nicht ganz billig!


----------

